# OH NO! I didn't get my $300 this week!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

So far I've only gotten 4 of these supplements, and nothing this week (maybe I'll get it on Friday?)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-unemployment-300-last-3-weeks/









https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/09/10/senate-coronavirus-economic-relief-bill/
Good Luck.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I ain't got none neither.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

https://nypost.com/2020/09/10/amazon-is-hosting-a-virtual-career-day-to-fill-33k-us-jobs-jobs/


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> So far I've only gotten 4 of these supplements, and nothing this week (maybe I'll get it on Friday?)


The FEMA $$ is gone in PA, not sure for other states.
They are paying out 6 weeks then out


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> So far I've only gotten 4 of these supplements, and nothing this week (maybe I'll get it on Friday?)


In NY we didn't get a penny yet.
They are claiming that we will get it next week


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

5 weeks so far in NM.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> The FEMA $$ is gone in PA, not sure for other states.
> They are paying out 6 weeks then out


Yes that's true in Georgia also and I think everywhere. $1,800 overall isn't bad. Remember this was supposed to be a stopgap for Congress negotiating an extension but they failed to do so. At least the president got this through and it's way better than nothing


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

aluber1968 said:


> In NY we didn't get a penny yet.
> They are claiming that we will get it next week


we are only getting 3 weeks in NY unless we get approved for more.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Well the experts are talking a record setting hurricane season. Not sure anyone is getting that money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> we are only getting 3 weeks in NY unless we get approved for more.


You guys have been approved for 5 weeks and it looks like it's going to pay out or process on Monday


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You guys have been approved for 5 weeks and it looks like it's going to pay out or process on Monday


ok cool. the email only said aug 2nd 9th and16th but if 5 weeks is confirmed that is better but even if its only 3 its something better than nothing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@TheSorcerer01


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> @TheSorcerer01
> 
> View attachment 507318


Thanks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Thanks


I'm sure things have changed since I posted that. Here's the link for you to follow and to be able to check current status
https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

UPDATE: I got the $300 this week. :biggrin:


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

last round come 09/25 New York



TheSorcerer01 said:


> we are only getting 3 weeks in NY unless we get approved for more.


found its 6 weeks total


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> last round come 09/25 New York
> 
> 
> found its 6 weeks total


Yep. That's all any state is getting. They announced there is nothing Beyond 6 weeks&#128533;


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

DC got 4 weeks today. 2 more weeks coming.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I can confirm that I got $1800 of Federal Cheese on 9/17 in one Lump Sum in Pennsylvania.
It's better than no Federal Cheese but I really want that $600 wk of Federal Cheese reinstated and backpaid.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

aluber1968 said:


> In NY we didn't get a penny yet.
> They are claiming that we will get it next week


I'm from New York. Got 3 x$300 last Friday. Got 1x $300 today. With another $300 being released tomorrow.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

arcterus said:


> 5 weeks so far in NM.


I got $1500 on 9/04 then another $300 last Friday. Should be it, but UI site said it will continue to be paid as long as you meet the minimum. Sounds like they just need to take it down.

Waiting to see what happens this Friday.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

somewhere they did say 6 were total. I'm getting my 5 in bank tomorrow


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I had three weeks show up on Monday morning with the other three weeks going out this coming Friday. It's finally reflecting we were officially approved for the 6th week.


----------

